# Packard Marine Engine



## J.Walker (Jul 20, 2008)

This Packard marine engine cought my eye on a visit to the Antique Boat Museum at Clayton, NY.






[/URL][/IMG]


Love the 1,200 hp output of one of three engines, nice on fuel too!





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jul 20, 2008)

Packard-Ask the man who owns one. A great company. The RR Merlin engine story from WWII is great.


----------



## Rookie1 (Jul 20, 2008)

Those shiny acorn nuts get me excited.:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## chowdozer (Jul 21, 2008)

Rookie1 said:


> Those shiny acorn nuts get me excited.:biggrinbounce2:



You're sick! :fart:


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Nice pics*

The last time I went to the Charlotte auto show in NC, they had a tent set up with vehicles powered by these engines. Wild looking **** but kool, well worth checking out.


----------



## Jumper (Jul 22, 2008)

The RR Merlin is a great engine, but never installed in PT boats except for a prototype according to Wikipedia.

The aviation Packard Merlins were license built Rolls-Royce engines, the same one that powered the Spitfire, Hurricane and Lancaster. The P51 Mustang was an underperforming fighter until the Merlin was installed replacing the US designed and built Allison.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jul 23, 2008)

Jumper said:


> The RR Merlin is a great engine, but never installed in PT boats except for a prototype according to Wikipedia.
> 
> The aviation Packard Merlins were license built Rolls-Royce engines, the same one that powered the Spitfire, Hurricane and Lancaster. The P51 Mustang was an underperforming fighter until the Merlin was installed replacing the US designed and built Allison.


Yes, an entirely different engine. Packard went from dirt to 50'000 engines in maybe 3 years. Hitler thought it would take America till the early 70s to ramp up for the war. What a Maroon.


----------



## Jumper (Jul 24, 2008)

Another US designed airframe that was the recipient of the Brit RR Merlin was the Canadair NorthStar, assembled in Montreal, essentially a Douglas DC4, though most were pressurized unlike their American cousins. 

Those RR Merlins have a peculiar growl to them-one of the most impressive sights (and sounds) I ever have seen/heard is the Mynarski Memorial Lancaster overhead.

Herosim:

http://www.warplane.com/pages/ourstories_mynarski.html

http://www.warplane.com/pages/aircraft_lancaster.html


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jul 24, 2008)

To tune the RR Merlin, they made sure that there was a 200 RPM drop when either of the 2 ignitions were cut. Then max RPM for 10 hours, no exhaust manifold, 5 (7?) in blue flame!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## StihltheOne (Nov 23, 2008)

There is a guy in Canada that has one of these 2500ci monsters on a pulling tractor. When the stars line up and everything goes as planned it is quite an impressive site!. He struggles with crank problems alot.


----------



## Darkness77 (Nov 23, 2008)

This http://www.rodshop.com.au/project55.htm is worth a look.
Guy in Australia puts a Merlin in a 55 Chev and gets it licenced for the road.
I have seen this car in the metal and seen it run, that was somethhing to behold. I saw a 12 page (or half the mag from memory) article in Crusin' magazine that showed the whole build up. Thats one cool ride for the street!


----------

